# Wylde Audio - Zakk leaving Gibson and Marshall



## rdamaral

Anyone else see his posts about his new audio line? Heads and Guitars?

Rumor has it all his new guitars will be better quality than Epi and less than $1,000. 

No idea on the heads, but they will obviously be modeled after the JCM 800


----------



## 66 galaxie

Wow, thats interesting.
I thought he had a new sig Marshall in the works.


----------



## The Ozzk

:eek2:


----------



## The Ozzk




----------



## Wylde Chylde

I haven't seen any formal announcements regarding endorsement deals ending, but the writing appears to be on the wall. I'm just waiting to see what happens with this and am wondering WHO is actually building his guitars, amps, pedals, etc... 

Last I read, some of the new lineup will be released at NAMM this week, but it will be interesting to see what is actually in the lineup.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Look at the positives, I guess... a sub-$1000 JCM800? Not even Marshall is doing that.


----------



## V-Type

Talk about huge inlays. Not much wood there.
Well these have the earmarks and likely are from the good folks in Asia that bring you Epis and Chibsons.
Yikes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

**** the JCM800 clone. It's not even worth it with this abomination being released.


----------



## Wylde Chylde

I saw that earlier this morning..and my initial reaction was...'What the hell is that'?


----------



## 66 galaxie

Is that one of the guitars thats coming out?


----------



## SonVolt

Guess he's going the EVH route. Probably using some Chinese company to make his stuff.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Christ, Zakk and Dave Mustaine are pretty much the same.

Once they quit their addictions, they became ****ing insane.


----------



## alhayesmusic

I believe these are being made by, and distributed by someone else who is offering him better money to be the namesake. Think Samson, Armadillo, samick, etc.


----------



## alhayesmusic

It would not surprise me at all if Elliott Rubenstein was the mastermind of this.


----------



## The Ozzk

So it's just a matter of time before  goes mesa...


----------



## Adrian R

Geezz..who the phuck cares.. It has nothing to do with where the dude's heart is at..it's strictly a monetary decision..a sell out undoubtedly...


Trust me none of that crap is gonna match the feel, sound and reality of his old Gibsons and Marshalls..


More Chinese crap...


----------



## alhayesmusic

My ONLY hope is to one day be popular enough to sell out. Seriously.


----------



## Wylde Chylde

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> **** the JCM800 clone. It's not even worth it with this abomination being released.



Anyone else notice the bullseye in the reflection of that guitar? Say it ain't so?!?! Another pic he posted. Appears to have the lower half of that 'Odin' on the right with a bullseye on the left. I really hope that's not a LP style guitar.


----------



## blues_n_cues

alhayesmusic said:


> My ONLY hope is to one day be popular enough to sell out. Seriously.



you & me both brother..

I've seen a couple of other pics. not impressed-
Instagram

Instagram


----------



## jack daniels

It was mentioned somewhere in an article that Henry Juszkiewicz CEO of Gibson was going to do away with his Artist Relations department at Gibson. Talk about burning your bridges behind you. We may all see many more Gibson artists jumping ship in the very near future.


----------



## SonVolt

The Ozzk said:


> So it's just a matter of time before  goes mesa...




Guns 'n Roses was already using Mesa


----------



## jack daniels

Some years ago in a (Guitar World or Guitar Player) interview with Dickie Betts he mentioned that he couldn't get any help or assistance from Gibson with regards to his Gibson guitars. I believe this was the pre-Henry Juszkiewicz era. So, Dickie went to/with PRS, and as I'm to understand PRS's Artist Relations Dept. FU as well with Dickie. So for both Gibson/PRS, prices are up, and pre-sale service/service after the sale


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Speaking of troubles with Gibson...

Brent Hinds of Mastodon apparently had 4 years of hassle trying to get a USA-made Gibson sig released. He apparently had enough with it, has an Epi sig in the works, and called Gibson a bunch of wankers. 

Instagram

Gibson must REALLY be turning off their artists with all their shit happening this year.


----------



## SonVolt

I love Mastadon but are they popular enough to warrant a Gibson sig? Gibson probably didn't think so either, hence the "don't call us, we'll call you".


----------



## blues_n_cues

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Speaking of troubles with Gibson...
> 
> Brent Hinds of Mastodon apparently had 4 years of hassle trying to get a USA-made Gibson sig released. He apparently had enough with it, has an Epi sig in the works, and called Gibson a bunch of wankers.
> 
> Instagram
> 
> Gibson must REALLY be turning off their artists with all their shit happening this year.



but Gibson owns Epi so how does that work...?

a local friend got his Collector's Choice sig model out last year after just a year or 2 of whatever it was they were doing,negotiating,blueprinting,etc...
Gibson.com: Collector's Choice


----------



## jack daniels

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Speaking of troubles with Gibson...
> 
> Brent Hinds of Mastodon apparently had 4 years of hassle trying to get a USA-made Gibson sig released. He apparently had enough with it, has an Epi sig in the works, and called Gibson a bunch of wankers.
> 
> Instagram
> 
> Gibson must REALLY be turning off their artists with all their shit happening this year.



I'd say so with the elimination of Gibson's Artist Relations Dept. This is what I meant in another thread when I said that Henry Juszkiewicz CEO of Gibson is sabotaging his own company and Bo Biddlin said it was a "moronic statement". This is after Bo Biddlin's espousal of, "Don't Buy New Gibsons" all over his Gibson related threads which makes me wonder about his senility?


----------



## Adrian R

jack daniels said:


> It was mentioned somewhere in an article that Henry Juszkiewicz CEO of Gibson was going to do away with his Artist Relations department at Gibson. Talk about burning your bridges behind you. We may all see many more Gibson artists jumping ship in the very near future.



Ahhh, I doubt it. We'd all love to get an axe for free right? Signature programs are relatively new in the music biz...all of which exists strictly through a profit and loss statment..Biz 101 folks...

I know I'd never buy a signature series anything for the same price much less something for more? Nutz...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

SonVolt said:


> I love Mastadon but are they popular enough to warrant a Gibson sig? Gibson probably didn't think so either, hence the "don't call us, we'll call you".



Bill Kelliher had two sigs released. The last Mastodon album actually out-sold Slash's recent solo-release.



blues_n_cues said:


> but Gibson owns Epi so how does that work...?



According to Brent, Epi owns Gibson, but Epi runs under different management. Probably have better artist relations, also.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Adrian R said:


> Ahhh, I doubt it. We'd all love to get an axe for free right? Signature programs are relatively new in the music biz...all of which exists strictly through a profit and loss statment..Biz 101 folks...
> 
> I know I'd never buy a signature series anything for the same price much less something for more? Nutz...



same here. I'll never be buying a Wylde guitar OR a Henry J. era Gibson so I guess IDGAF either way.


----------



## jack daniels

Adrian R said:


> Ahhh, I doubt it. We'd all love to get an axe for free right? Signature programs are relatively new in the music biz...all of which exists strictly through a profit and loss statment..Biz 101 folks...
> 
> I know I'd never buy a signature series anything for the same price much less something for more? Nutz...



Doubt all you like, you have to do your "due diligence" to find these things out, which most here on the MF are not keen to do, they'd rather have others to do it for them and then doubt a person's veracity but not follow up on their own and do the research themselves.

BTW, I've talked to a few builders and the LAST thing they want to do is to give away equipment even to the known artists.


----------



## stalefish

I'm excited for this new Zakk stuff. My pinch harmonics have been lacking that certain something.


----------



## jack daniels

Giving away equipment is largely a thing of the past. The guitar equipment companies have to jack up the prices of artist endorsed equipment to cover their costs, advertising, endorsements, etc., and in this economy those artist signature line products sales are down So, what's the next logical step: 1) Don't give away any more equipment to Artists or entities like The ToneQuest Report. 2) Recoup your losses any way possible.

Many top artists are a bunch of prima donnas anyway, and expect to be treated like royalty by the musical equipment companies. Those companies Just Can't afford those types of cash outlays and headaches anymore w/o a substantial ROI.


----------



## SonVolt

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bill Kelliher had two sigs released. The last Mastodon album actually out-sold Slash's recent solo-release.




Right - but Bill never was in *Guns* *'n **Roses*. Slash is a household name now so his current touring numbers don't really mean anything. His reputation sells his signature guitars and amps.


----------



## stalefish

Nothing against Mastodon, but how many of those sig guitars are actually going to sell? I've always thought there are too many sig guitars. Joan Jett, Billy Joe Armstrong, Avril Lavigne, Chad Kroeger, Tom DeLong, Synyster Gates, are these people really worthy of sig guitars?


----------



## rdamaral

How is creating your own brand selling out? 

it sounds like he has hit a wall with Gibson, and possibly Marshall. 

After you've made yourself into a "brand", it's gotta come to a point where you'd like the money you generate from your own name to actually go to you. 

I'm not liking the styling of the new guitars, but if he does the amp route correctly, it could be as big as the EVH line. 

Anyone that knows Zakk knows that he is a workhorse and will make sure everything is legit when it comes out with his name on it. And he works with the custom makers for his bullseye guitars, so hopefully the quality will be there. I don't really see him putting out Chinese crap. 

But we will see very soon...


----------



## The Ozzk

His epiphone is Chinese.


----------



## Frodebro

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> According to Brent, Epi owns Gibson, but Epi runs under different management. Probably have better artist relations, also.



Brent needs to either do his homework, or else put down the pipe and back away from the table. Gibson bought the Epiphone company in 1957.


----------



## jack daniels

rdamaral said:


> How is creating your own brand selling out?
> 
> it sounds like he has hit a wall with Gibson, and possibly Marshall.
> 
> After you've made yourself into a "brand", it's gotta come to a point where you'd like the money you generate from your own name to actually go to you.
> 
> I'm not liking the styling of the new guitars, but if he does the amp route correctly, it could be as big as the EVH line.
> 
> Anyone that knows Zakk knows that he is a workhorse and will make sure everything is legit when it comes out with his name on it. And he works with the custom makers for his bullseye guitars, so hopefully the quality will be there. I don't really see him putting out Chinese crap.
> 
> But we will see very soon...



It's not, just look at Neil Schon of Journey, Peter Frampton/Keeley, Keith Urban, and Esteban.


----------



## jack daniels

Lets see how many other musicians we can remember that have started their own brand of musical equipment, anyone?


----------



## Adrian R

jack daniels said:


> Doubt all you like, you have to do your "due diligence" to find these things out, which most here on the MF are not keen to do, they'd rather have others to do it for them and then doubt a person's veracity but not follow up on their own and do the research themselves.
> 
> BTW, I've talked to a few builders and the LAST thing they want to do is to give away equipment even to the known artists.



I'm not sure what you're getting at here JD..contradiction seems to permeate this post, maybe you can elaborate?

Gibson is not going anywhere, it may change, as does everything in the universe, but the brand will most likely be here a century from now...Ah and what precisely is a 'Gibson artist'? 

Sorry for the possible rhetoric, but Gibson will continue to sell guitars as long as the product remains consistently good, competitively priced, AND remains profitable on a balance sheet. Whether or not Billy Gibbons, Wylde, Clapton, etc..uses their products is quite irrelevant...

Nothing sounds or plays like a Gibson man, end of story.


----------



## jack daniels

Adrian R said:


> I'm not sure what you're getting at here JD..contradiction seems to permeate this post, maybe you can elaborate?
> 
> Gibson is not going anywhere, it may change, as does everything in the universe, but the brand will most likely be here a century from now...Ah and what precisely is a 'Gibson artist'?
> 
> Sorry for the possible rhetoric, but Gibson will continue to sell guitars as long as the product remains consistently good, competitively priced, AND remains profitable on a balance sheet. Whether or not Billy Gibbons, Wylde, Clapton, etc..uses their products is quite irrelevant...
> 
> Nothing sounds or plays like a Gibson man, end of story.



Adrian R - Ahhh, I doubt it. We'd all love to get an axe for free right? Signature programs are relatively new in the music biz...all of which exists strictly through a profit and loss statment..Biz 101 folks...

I know I'd never buy a signature series anything for the same price much less something for more? Nutz...

JD - Not being facetious here but did you read my comments after my reply to your post? 1) Signature programs are Not new to the music biz. 2) Companies and especially Gibson are trying to get away from the "freebie" thing. I remember talking to one of the boutique amp guys about an "endorsement" deal for my jazz guitar friend. His reply was, "We don't do that and other manufacturers don't do it either because we/they can't afford to, we have Brad Paisley using our amps and he pays for them." Not to mention an article I read about Henry Juszkiewicz CEO of Gibson saying that he was going to do away with the Artist Relations side of Gibson.

"Gibson Artist endorsers and users" - High profile Gibson product users.


----------



## jack daniels

It's all supply and demand, if say Gibson is not making enough money making say Joe Perry Les Pauls and they have to pay advertisement, endorsements, and add in all the other extraneous related costs (and headaches) it becomes a question of, "Is this profitable or not?" And you better believe that Gibson as well as all the others are second guessing this scenario as well.

If you believe it's "freebie city", just call and visit with these companies if they're not already closed for business.


----------



## scat7s

oh my. these rocknrollers have a terrible sense of design and style. but I guess his target demo is kids/younger dudes...?


----------



## johnfv

Adrian R said:


> ...Gibson will continue to sell guitars as long as the product remains consistently good, competitively priced, AND *remains profitable on a balance sheet*...


Well, one out of three ain't all bad  

And before anyone gets their panties in a wad, let me say I own several Gibsons. I have played *some* recent ones that are good...

Oh Yeah, that Wylde guitar is pretty darn ugly


----------



## blues_n_cues

jack daniels said:


> Lets see how many other musicians we can remember that have started their own brand of musical equipment, anyone?



Tom Scholz right off the top of my head.


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Yeah but Scholz IS a EE


----------



## blues_n_cues

chuckharmonjr said:


> Yeah but Scholz IS a EE



ah,but what came first,the degree or the guitar?


----------



## Frodebro

jack daniels said:


> Lets see how many other musicians we can remember that have started their own brand of musical equipment, anyone?





blues_n_cues said:


> Tom Scholz right off the top of my head.



What about that English drummer-Jim something-or-other... Had a music store.


----------



## jack daniels

Les Paul


----------



## BLSSDMF2287

I just seen this a few hours ago. I saw black label on jan. 18th in Charlotte, NC and zakk was talking to the crowd and said we got some stuff in the works. Keep your eyes and ears open. Then you see this. All I can say heck yea. Everyone has there opinions about it. It would be nice to know the country of origin of the production of these guitars, that alone will say alot about the upcoming equipment. But as all know zakk uses everything he endorses so if he's gonna have his name on it I feel safe saying it's gonna be quality equipment and he's gonna more than likely use it. Granted I say quality hoping these guitars are usa. Craftsmanship comes from usa in small batches. Quantity and quick bucks come from elsewhere. I'm not knocking any company that produces overseas cuz some are pretty darn good. Shoot... my main axe is a 92 jackson rhoads from japan. I like em all if they play good. I'm on a rant now. I'm excited for him. Who wouldn't want there own line of music equipment. And I'm excited for me because I can't wait to get my hands on one of these new fiddles and amps. 


1992 Jackson Rhoads EX Professional
2014 Jackson JS32FR Dinky
2007 Epiphone ZW LP Custom Buzzsaw
Randall RG80112 Combo
Peavy Windsor Tube Head (master volume mod)
Marshall MG412 cab gutted/swapped with vintage 30's
Line 6 Spider III 120 combo for tone searching


----------



## EndGame00

jack daniels said:


> It's all supply and demand, if say Gibson is not making enough money making say Joe Perry Les Pauls and they have to pay advertisement, endorsements, and add in all the other extraneous related costs (and headaches) it becomes a question of, "Is this profitable or not?" And you better believe that Gibson as well as all the others are second guessing this scenario as well.
> 
> If you believe it's "freebie city", just call and visit with these companies if they're not already closed for business.



Was the Zakk Wylde sig aren't a money-maker for Gibson...? I kind of wonder what happened behind the scene... 

I can sense this isn't same Petrucci vs. Ibanez deal or the Broderick vs Ibanez design rights that fell apart...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

johnfv said:


> Oh Yeah, that Wylde guitar is pretty darn ugly


so were the monstrosities that he & Gibson made (for him) in the last couple years...


----------



## jack daniels

EndGame00 said:


> Was the Zakk Wylde sig aren't a money-maker for Gibson...? I kind of wonder what happened behind the scene...
> 
> I can sense this isn't same Petrucci vs. Ibanez deal or the Broderick vs Ibanez design rights that fell apart...



I feel sorry for the younger generation who are getting in on the ass-end of the great artist endorsement era.


----------



## EndGame00

jack daniels said:


> I feel sorry for the younger generation who are getting in on the ass-end of the great artist endorsement era.



I'm sure those soon-to-be-discontinued Les Paul Zakk Wylde sig would rack up some serious dough on ebay.


----------



## Bloodrock

Zakk hasn't been worth a shit since No Rest For The Wicked and Pride and Glory. Anyone remember Dimebag's Krank endorsement? This is no different, just a money grab.


----------



## EndGame00

Krank, from what I've understand, dug their own grave... They lost several endorsers to Randall, made bogus "customer reviews" on harmony central, got caught, and was banned from posting relating to Krank amps..... Their high-gain amps sounded crap to me.


----------



## Bloodrock

EndGame00 said:


> Krank, from what I've understand, dug their own grave... They lost several endorsers to Randall, made bogus "customer reviews" on harmony central, got caught, and was banned from posting relating to Krank amps..... Their high-gain amps sounded crap to me.



Exactly. Their products were garbage. I know for a fact that Darrell continued to use his old randall century rig backstage while endorsing Krank because they sounded like ass and kept breaking down. It's all about the money sadly.


----------



## EndGame00

I believe their last endorser was Frank Hannon before Krank went belly up. 







Remember this non-Marshall YJM sig?


----------



## alhayesmusic

Guns N Roses - Izzy used carvin x series heads and combos, fender brown faces, and Mesa cabs. Later he went to mesa.


----------



## SonVolt

Later? That was the Appetite For Destruction CD cover clearly showing a Mesa Mark III.


----------



## The Ozzk

SonVolt said:


> Later? That was the Appetite For Destruction CD cover clearly showing a Mesa Mark III.



What if the elusive and unobtainable AFD tone was a Mesa...


----------



## Wylde Chylde

Just read on Instagram that there will only be a 'private' showing at NAMM this year for the lineup with a full showing in 2016...so it looks like it's going to be a while...if ever.


----------



## SonVolt

Is anyone genuinely interested in buying a generic Zack Wylde signature guitar? I mean, they weren't even used on any albums.


----------



## Wylde Chylde

SonVolt said:


> Is anyone genuinely interested in buying a generic Zack Wylde signature guitar? I mean, they weren't even used on any albums.



I am not. I'm more interested to see what else he plans on releasing and who the actual manufacturers are building those items. Regardless, I don't think I will be a buyer.

I will say that I am a little disappointed at the thought of him making a bullseye under his own brand considering the original is/was a Gibson and is more or less iconic, but that's just me. Then again, it has already been done by Epiphone, so I guess I shouldn't really care all that much.


----------



## rdamaral

Normally, I'd be in. But I honestly don't like the styling. 

But the amp...I might be very interested in one of those.


----------



## alhayesmusic

Earlier. Mesa was courting him at the time of the shoot. Izzy has laid out the amps he used on the album several times. Slash, supposedly, used a Randall on a few tracks. Who knows.....


----------



## alhayesmusic

Btw, The liner picture for KISS Alive III showed a wall of 24 or so KISS branded cabinets. Do you think they are all plugged in? I bet those are the same amps they recorded their hits with! Lol! Just yankin' yer chain.


----------



## SonVolt

Mesa was courting him? Wasn't Appetite made like over a year before it even started getting attention? Did Mesa have a Crystal Ball knowing they would become the huge stars they did? Why would they court an unknown rhythm guitarist?


----------



## Wylde Chylde

And there is a 'Viking V'....






Which probably looks like this on the other



end...


----------



## Adrian R

jack daniels said:


> I feel sorry for the younger generation who are getting in on the ass-end of the great artist endorsement era.



I just fail to see any significance...In the end it's just more hype and marketing bullshit...

Thinking of this 'era' specifically, the aforementioned artists had none to craft their work with..(signature crap from the greats that proceeded them) they used what was out there and created their OWN art....hence why we are blessed with such a great musical legacy today.

Necessity is the mother of all invention right?


----------



## sullimd

Exactly. When an artist uses Gibson and Marshall exclusively for 30 years and disses everything else....then all of a sudden says "Here, these are better, and oh yeah I own the company" thats a huge red flag.

Its not like Zakk to do things like that for money. He's doing just fine on his own and already had signature guitars, amps, pedals, straps, picks, speakers, etc.

I skip one day of MF and THIS happens!!


----------



## V-Type

Look for the record I am a Zakk fan but only his earlier work and P&G.
Thats why its a tuff sell for me hearing and seeing what he offers today.
Seen ole Evh last tour and wham still there saw Zakk same year and was left wonder what,when,how,where......
No tone,no touch incoherent mud sadly.


----------



## sullimd

the P&G album is still one of my top 10 albums of all time. Lets see he's been:

1. spandex/big hair
2. bellbottom hippie guy
3. Redneck...from New Jersey.
4. Derby hats guy (around book of shadows)
5. Metal guy (start of BLS)
6. Mean Biker...with a fake club and members and doesn't own a motorcycle
7. Clean (no alcohol) and says he's a soldier for Christ


----------



## rdamaral

I'm guessing that Gibson was tired of providing him with guitars. He posts every week that he just received a new guitar. His line is pretty expensive, and I'm sure they are not a huge seller. So I'm thinking maybe this was a move from Gibson?

As far as Marshall, it wouldn't surprise me that he wanted an updated signature amp or something, and Marshall said no. 

No telling. But I can tell you that if Gibson was making money off of me for 20 years, and I had the opportunity to do my own product line and keep the majority of the money myself, you damn well know I would. 

I haven't heard him badmouth any brand, I think he just wants to try it out for himself. 

Gotta remember, his wife is also his manager, he likes to keep everything in house.


----------



## Purgasound

jack daniels said:


> Giving away equipment is largely a thing of the past.



Not true. Not true at all.

If you're a touring musician that plays in an established group where images of you playing are a constant presence on the web and print publications giving away a guitar that will be seen time and time again in magazines and all around social media is way cheaper than a full page ad in Decibel or Rolling Stone.

Not arguing with ya mate. I used to think the same thing.


----------



## Purgasound

Although every type of gear is different. Guitars are given away quite frequently. Amps, not so much. No two manufacturers have the same policy. 

Freebies aren't as important as artist support. Shit happens on the road and it's important to deal with gear reps that answer the phone. To do away with an AR dept essentially is doing away with a lot of support from working musicians.


----------



## SG~GUY

yeah but DIME got murdered during his KRANK promo tour!







Bloodrock said:


> Zakk hasn't been worth a shit since No Rest For The Wicked and Pride and Glory. Anyone remember Dimebag's Krank endorsement? This is no different, just a money grab.


----------



## SG~GUY

I didn't read any of this,..i just look at the pictures...


----------



## SonVolt

Who's to say Gibson & Marshall didn't drop Zack?


----------



## Adrian R

American Viking said:


> Although every type of gear is different. Guitars are given away quite frequently. Amps, not so much. No two manufacturers have the same policy.
> 
> Freebies aren't as important as artist support. Shit happens on the road and it's important to deal with gear reps that answer the phone. To do away with an AR dept essentially is doing away with a lot of support from working musicians.




Holy crap AV! Where the hell have ya been dude??? Good to see ya back...I haven't seen a post of yours in easily 1.5 years!

PROST!!


----------



## EndGame00

SG~GUY said:


> yeah but DIME got murdered during his KRANK promo tour!



Plus, Dimebag was working with them on another amp when tragedy happened.. He was Krank's biggest artist endorser... Krank almost went under twice due to bad business model and debt to their creditors...when their "endorsees" not named Dimebag started to jump ship, that was the final nail to the coffin...


Now Krank goes by another name: Revolution Amps.


----------



## Wylde Chylde

Another pic of the blue waffle...err, I mean 'Blue Viking' as he is calling it...


----------



## sullimd

EndGame00 said:


> Plus, Dimebag was working with them on another amp when tragedy happened.. He was Krank's biggest artist endorser... Krank almost went under twice due to bad business model and debt to their creditors...when their "endorsees" not named Dimebag started to jump ship, that was the final nail to the coffin...
> 
> 
> Now Krank goes by another name: Revolution Amps.



Yeah, and they look HORRIBLE. Maybe they're just in their startup phase...but the amps and look and logo are just terrible. At least Krank's looked decent.


----------



## SG~GUY

I didn't know this about KRANK,..

...I think there biggest issue was there amps were nothing special,...

they sounded just like a the cheap modded MARSHALL knock off they were,..

now if they had gone the WIZARD route,..and gave the people what they wanted!!,..then they still might be named KRANK,..

I am baffled by this all the time,..you get all this hype from forums,..you try the product,......and poof!!!,... failure!!....maybe it's un-realistic expectations?

it's so obvious the blue print for what people want in an amp is out there,..yet so few ever try to produce that amp,...








sullimd said:


> Yeah, and they look HORRIBLE. Maybe they're just in their startup phase...but the amps and look and logo are just terrible. At least Krank's looked decent.


----------



## Bloodrock

Here's most of Darrell's final touring rig. The Krankenstein proto came later, I believe. The Krank half stack he had on stage, and he had the Randall Titan on the left as well as an X2 and a Century with his PQ's and stuff backstage. His Century's were getting old, and the X2's broke down all the time so he started using the similar Titans quite a bit, which not many people know about.


----------



## Wylde Chylde

What has been seen, cannot be unseen....


----------



## SirArcsAlot

Oh good lord look at that fit and finish around the neck pocket. That looks terrible!


----------



## stalefish

SirArcsAlot said:


> Oh good lord look at that fit and finish around the neck pocket. That looks terrible!



It's a Zakk. It's supposed to be that way. It's a design feature. You're supposed to do the final finish and melt it all together into one tight cohesive piece of metal machinery with your smoking hot molten leads of punishing metal and squeals.


----------



## sullimd

Dude if he's actually got the bullseye finish then he's going all out. Im sure he owns that design legally, but the fact that he's taking it from Gibson is quite a big statement.

How do you go from this:






To THIS?!


----------



## The Ozzk

Problem with Krank was the horrible aesthetics of their products. I know, it sounds trivial...


----------



## renoman_89502

Maybe Zakk knows his time of being a big star is coming to an end and he's setting up a bussiness to keep the money coming in for his family.
If you dont like it ...dont buy it.


----------



## stalefish

renoman_89502 said:


> dont buy it.



Done!


----------



## Wylde Chylde

sullimd said:


> Dude if he's actually got the bullseye finish then he's going all out. Im sure he owns that design legally, but the fact that he's taking it from Gibson is quite a big statement.



I would be willing to bet that the rights to the 'bullseye' design DOES belong to him. Keep in mind that the original 'Grail' was just a white LPC that he had the bullseye painted on. Gibson/Epiphone has been reproducing his original design for many years, but that doesn't necessarily mean they own the rights to the artwork. Besides, the majority of customer finished guitars that he has been playing in recent years either come blank from Gibson or are refinished by his paint guy, Dan Lawrence.


----------



## Wylde Chylde

This sort of reminds me of that guitar that Dime had Dean make for Kerry King...


----------



## Grenade

blues_n_cues said:


> Tom Scholz right off the top of my head.


Ernie Ball


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The V might actually have promise.


----------



## solarburn

I want to hear the amps.


----------



## V-Type

Wait. I thought Zakks new line was too debut at Namm but then I hear its off site and a special limited showing.
Yikes this Wylde line sure seems quite elusive.
The War Hammer is back.


----------



## Msharky67

I bet Marshall shit there pants when Zack told them he was leaving this because they had to scramble and come up with the Silver Jubilee to release instead. They had no idea what else to do! Good for him! Corporate greed doesn't pay!


----------



## sullimd

I've been thinking about this... But I think Zakk may be a genius after all. There's the thing about Zakk and BLS fans - for some reason they all (MOST all) desperately want to BE Zakk. I've been to 3 BLS shows, and am always laughing at the guys that show up in full on BLS Vests, with chains, and long blonde hair and long beards. They literally want to look just like him, and think they are in a club with him. I don't know of any other artist that has this kind of affect on their fans.

He's gonna get mad, but don't believe me? Look at Wylde_Chylde's gear list. He has every Zakk Wylde signature guitar, down to the exact same EPIPHONE acoustic guitar AND EMG acoustic pickup that Zakk uses. Its like $15,000 worth of gear that is all Zakk signature stuff.

So what Zakk is doing is capitalizing on his crazy fans. I remember years ago he said he's NEVER sell BLS vests to the public. It was just a band thing. Then when he realized he could sell a $20 vest for $200 he made them publicly available. If you've ever been to a BLS show you know what I mean. Grown ass men walking around in BLS vests like they are part of a motorcycle club.

So, if Zakk now says I play this guitar and this amp (and he owns the company) then he's gonna clean up. Because Zakk fans do whatever he says. Its genius.


----------



## stalefish

sullimd said:


> I've been thinking about this... But I think Zakk may be a genius after all. There's the thing about Zakk and BLS fans - for some reason they all (MOST all) desperately want to BE Zakk. I've been to 3 BLS shows, and am always laughing at the guys that show up in full on BLS Vests, with chains, and long blonde hair and long beards. They literally want to look just like him, and think they are in a club with him. I don't know of any other artist that has this kind of affect on their fans.
> 
> He's gonna get mad, but don't believe me? Look at Wylde_Chylde's gear list. He has every Zakk Wylde signature guitar, down to the exact same EPIPHONE acoustic guitar AND EMG acoustic pickup that Zakk uses. Its like $15,000 worth of gear that is all Zakk signature stuff.
> 
> So what Zakk is doing is capitalizing on his crazy fans. I remember years ago he said he's NEVER sell BLS vests to the public. It was just a band thing. Then when he realized he could sell a $20 vest for $200 he made them publicly available. If you've ever been to a BLS show you know what I mean. Grown ass men walking around in BLS vests like they are part of a motorcycle club.
> 
> So, if Zakk now says I play this guitar and this amp (and he owns the company) then he's gonna clean up. Because Zakk fans do whatever he says. Its genius.



Very well said, and totally accurate. He's got his own kind of Juggalos.


----------



## sullimd

stalefish said:


> Very well said, and totally accurate. He's got his own kind of Juggalos.



HAHA dude that's perfect. That's exactly what its like. You're looking around going WTF???


----------



## EndGame00

Gotta make a buck... Every single artist/musician is a sellout, otherwise they're broke and still living in their parent's basement.


----------



## stalefish

EndGame00 said:


> Gotta make a buck... Every single artist/musician is a sellout, otherwise they're broke and still living in their parent's basement.



I'm no fan of Zakk Wylde or his music, but for me, I don't see this as him "selling out". Like already mentioned, he is his own brand now, so I don't see anything wrong with him cashing in on himself. Who wouldn't? Tons of actors, athletes, and musicians do it all the time. It's not like he's switching to rap or bro-country to make more money. He's launching his own line of hideous guitars and what will probably be Marshall clone amps. No big deal.


----------



## Wylde Chylde

sullimd said:


> He's gonna get mad, but don't believe me? Look at Wylde_Chylde's gear list. He has every Zakk Wylde signature guitar, down to the exact same EPIPHONE acoustic guitar AND EMG acoustic pickup that Zakk uses. Its like $15,000 worth of gear that is all Zakk signature stuff.



HAHA, not mad at all because you're not the first to try to paint that picture, but at least let me attempt set the record straight because there is more to this story than it appears...at least in my eyes. 

Yes, I've been a fan of Zakk since he was just a kid a few years older than I was when he started with Ozzy. I grew up in NJ as well, about 20 mins. south of where he grew up. So call me crazy, but as a kid, I dreamed that dream too and the fact that he was from right around the corner made it all seem even more possible. 

I always wanted a 'bullseye' like Zakk's. Not solely because Zakk played one, but because I thought it was unique. While I wanted one even more the first day Gibson started offering them, I would never buy one. I didn't want to be that guy. I think only Eddie Ojeda was the only other person with a bullseye and that was PINK!! Fast forward about 25 years...

My wife has always known that I wanted a 'bullseye' and that I couldn't bring myself to buy one. It was my wife who purchased my first 'bullseye' for me as a surprise thank you because I renovated her late father's house for her and her brother so they could turn it into a rental property. If you knew my wife, you would understand that this is/was an extremely unusual purchase for her to make as she would call this the most frivolous purchase in the world because it just has someone's name attached to it. Whether it's a Zakk sig model or not, that guitar can never be replaced because it came from her. So I blame her, she started this. Not me. But I will deny any and all of this if you tell her. 

That was the first and the best out of the bunch to be honest. As a result of how much I cherished that guitar, I purchased a second bullseye to beat the ever living piss out of. The guitar she bought me lives in the case most of the time, but I do still play it from time to time.

A little more about me...I grew up in a family with that had a number of uncles and cousins and my even my Grandfather serving in different branches of the military. As I said, I lived in South Jersey (McGuire AFB, Ft. Dix) and I was a 'Piney' through and through. I pretty much lived in camo as a kid and when I saw the camo guitar, it took me back to my childhood. Zakk or not, I would have bought that guitar and I'm glad I did because it puts a smile on my face every time I play it.

The 'Vertigo' is a completely different guitar than the others. It's not a Custom Shop guitar. It doesn't have all of the same higher quality materials as the others do and it definitely doesn't sound the same. I hated the design of the guitar when it first came out. I thought it was too 'busy'. I was actually looking at buying a different guitar at the time and I happened to come across the 'Vertigo' for sale from a collector and bought it on a whim instead. The fact that it was a limited run helped in my decision and the fact that they are selling for far more today than when I bought it is a bonus. It will be the first to go when the time comes. 

The Epi is my only acoustic these days. I bought it to replace my old Fender acoustic and is the only guitar in the lot that it can really be argued that I bought because of Zakk.  So...you got me...I went and checked out a $400 guitar solely because he was playing one too. I'm glad I did because it has turned out to be worth every penny. As far as the pickup goes, it sounds a lot better than the on-board eSonic2 system and I recycled it from that old Fender acoustic before I gave it to my nephew. 

Yes, you are correct, I have quite a few Zakk 'signature' guitars, but that's all the Zakk/BLS swag I own. I don't own any signature heads, cabs, amps(unless you cound the Slash SL5C). No vests, no t-shirts, no hats, no patches....I own nothing else BLS/Zakk other than albums. Hell, I've never even been to a BLS concert. He's no more of a man than I am and I don't worship him like many of his fans do, but to each his own. 

Having said all that and bored you all to tears, I'm not interested in any of his new guitars or amps. Maybe a pedal or two for fun, if he makes any. In all honesty, he has done a fairly good job at establishing and building a brand name and loyal following for himself. Maybe he's the next Gene Simmons....


----------



## sullimd

You took it very well my friend.  Hey I used an SD-1 to this day with my Marshalls because of Zakk. Im not saying its all bad.

I know (and Im sure you do too) TONS of Zakk fans that do everything he does, down to the pedals and EMGs and big wrist things he wears for some reason. Get on his website and he even sells the same RINGS (yes..man rings) he wears. I was just pointed out that Zakk knows how crazy his fans are, so if we went out on his own and made gear that he says he plays, then he's got a million people that'll follow him blind.


----------



## rdamaral

I'm one of his crazy fans. I even have a BLS leg sleeve, had him sign it at the last meet and greet. 

I have two of his sig guitars, and a vest that I got as part of a Meet and Greet package. I've never worn it. But it hangs in my guitar room next to the LP and ZV.


----------



## EndGame00

stalefish said:


> I'm no fan of Zakk Wylde or his music, but for me, I don't see this as him "selling out". Like already mentioned, he is his own brand now, so I don't see anything wrong with him cashing in on himself. Who wouldn't? Tons of actors, athletes, and musicians do it all the time. It's not like he's switching to rap or bro-country to make more money. He's launching his own line of hideous guitars and what will probably be Marshall clone amps. No big deal.



Have you seen George Lynch' Mr. Scary guitar brand? Those are butt-ugly.


----------



## SonVolt

V-Type said:


> Wait. I thought Zakks new line was too debut at Namm but then I hear its off site and a special limited showing.
> Yikes this Wylde line sure seems quite elusive.
> The War Hammer is back.





Like those movies that don't let the critics watch early screenings? That's always a bad sign.


----------



## sullimd

EndGame00 said:


> Have you seen George Lynch' Mr. Scary guitar brand? Those are butt-ugly.



Yeah they're horrible. Absolutely horrible. But at $6,000 - $9,000 per guitar, you're appealing to a very very very small market. They're made to order so he's probably doing just fine.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That, and I believe George builds them himself, or has a pretty big hand in building them. 

Zakk's brand is most likely mass produced. Way different situation.


----------



## Wylde Chylde

Purely speculation, but this shot really feels like Dean Guitars had something to do with these.


----------



## stalefish

Dean and BC Rich had a baby and named it Zakk.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6DAxC6wp70[/ame]


----------



## Jezclayton

That maroon guitar looks like a rework of the Iceman (Paul Stanley) in which case could Ibanez be the manufacturer.

Sure make some great guitars.


----------



## solarburn

It's an abomination.

Would be good for impaling bothersome fans though...wouldn't need security fighting them back any more.


----------



## scat7s

if your going to install faux inlay blocks on the fretboard, why would you make them oversized? why would you draw extra attention to them? 

looks cheap.


----------



## EndGame00

I don't like where the pickup selector switch is located....


----------



## Wylde Chylde

And it's official...



> Wylde was previously sponsored by such companies as Gibson, Marshall, Dunlop and Electro-Voice, which are brands he has been using since he was 15 years old. "It's beyond an honor to have a signature anything," he says, but he confirms that his endorsements with those companies have now ended.



Zakk Wylde Unveils His Own Line of Audio Gear at NAMM | Billboard


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## FutureProf88

jack daniels said:


> Lets see how many other musicians we can remember that have started their own brand of musical equipment, anyone?



Well let's see...

Obviously there's EVH. Though he typically goes through other companies (Peavey, Fender...)

The big one that I think most people will overlook is Scholz R&D. To name a few of the things that they gave us:

Modern design power attenuators
Headphone amps
Lunchbox amps (there was a Rockman boom box amp)
And last but not least... Modular rack mount amps.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I can be wrong, and people will probably hate this, but wasn't the Rockman stuff some of the first modeling amps? I mean, they were all-analog, but I could have sworn that the big-boy amps were some sort of modelers.


----------



## FutureProf88

In a way. Rockmans were Boston modelers. Scholz was looking for the super mid heavy, smooth distortion that he was getting from boosted Marshalls running flat out in to dummy loads, but with more "consistent" results. The end Rockman could do sparkling clean, mildly dirty, crunchy and flat out insane distortion (like a Muff running in to a cranked Plexi but without the loss of detail). The graphic EQ is what made the units so flexible. I believe that Def Leppard and ZZ Top used them for a time.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Lots of guys used them in the '80s. I know a Rockman was used for Hysteria, Megadeth's SFSGSW, and possibly Judas priest's stuff between Turbo and Painkiller.


----------



## blues_n_cues

FutureProf88 said:


> In a way. Rockmans were Boston modelers. Scholz was looking for the super mid heavy, smooth distortion that he was getting from boosted Marshalls running flat out in to dummy loads, but with more "consistent" results. The end Rockman could do sparkling clean, mildly dirty, crunchy and flat out insane distortion (like a Muff running in to a cranked Plexi but without the loss of detail). The graphic EQ is what made the units so flexible. I believe that Def Leppard and ZZ Top used them for a time.



also the first "true" headphone amp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Looks like they're being built by Schecter/WMI.

And I know the amps aesthetics are based on Plexis/JMPs, but they also remind me of the Schecter Hellraiser 100


----------



## The Ozzk

I like the amps


----------



## jack daniels

So Zakk Wylde is only one in a line of many other musicians who now have their own equipment lines as well (point made).


----------



## stalefish

15 year olds will eat this stuff up.


----------



## jack daniels

No doubt, IF they can afford it.


----------



## stalefish

jack daniels said:


> No doubt, IF they can afford it.



Zakk is an every man. He's a man of the people. He eats cheeseburgers and slugs beer all day. He's an American patriot and a hero of the people. Surely his finely "crafted in south korea" guitars will be affordable for everyone!


----------



## solarburn

I want to see the price points on the amps. If they are around 1k and under and sound good they gonna move well. He did mention being affordable to the working players.

I don't care about the guitars for obvious taste differences.


----------



## jack daniels

stalefish said:


> Zakk is an every man. He's a man of the people. He eats cheeseburgers and slugs beer all day. He's an American patriot and a hero of the people. Surely his finely "crafted in south korea" guitars will be affordable for everyone!



Until he starts his own "Custom Shop" lol.


----------



## sullimd

Those guitars are horrible. The amps will just be JCM 800 clones.


----------



## SonVolt

stalefish said:


> 15 year olds will eat this stuff up.




I don't know many 15 year olds that know who Zakk Wylde is.


----------



## stalefish

SonVolt said:


> I don't know many 15 year olds that know who Zakk Wylde is.



You know, you're probably right. Let me rephrase....


Middle aged guys that are stuck in their 15 yr old mentality will eat this stuff up.


----------



## sullimd

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNwcBS5B3wI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNwcBS5B3wI[/ame]


----------



## sullimd

He looks like he's having second thoughts in that video. LOL


----------



## The Ozzk

sullimd said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNwcBS5B3wI



I'll get flamed... but is it too much to ask for good ol' A, D, G and E chords?

I just want to know how the damn amp sounds.


----------



## stalefish

What is it about metal music and hideous guitars? I really don't understand. Do points and jagged edges "shred" better? Why do some of these Kerry King/Zakk Wylde metal types have these ridiculous shapes? Does the metal community really get off on that stuff? Could those same blazing riffs and pinch squeals not be done on a Tele or SG with the right pickups?


----------



## sullimd

I hate all the "non" classic shaped guitars. Like any BC Rich guitar is immediately out of the question for me.

Having a guitar that if you accidentally fell on it a certain way, it could potentially end your life by impalement, is not a good idea.


----------



## SonVolt

sullimd said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNwcBS5B3wI




Is that one of those shred videos or does Zakk just suck that bad?


----------



## Swede

stalefish said:


> Zakk is an every man. He's a man of the people. He eats cheeseburgers and slugs beer all day. He's an American patriot and a hero of the people. Surely his finely "crafted in south korea" guitars will be affordable for everyone!



He doesnt drink at all


----------



## stalefish

Swede said:


> He doesnt drink at all



Oh that's right, he's newly sober. I only remember his 45 previous years of Jack and beer.


----------



## Swede

stalefish said:


> Oh that's right, he's newly sober. I only remember his 45 previous years of Jack and beer.



hahah....Om sure he drank with the best of em'


----------



## Speeddemon

stalefish said:


> Oh that's right, he's newly sober. I only remember his 45 previous years of Jack and beer.


Exactly! 
Then one day, he woke up...groggy...looked in the mirror at his saggy triceps, making him look like some overweight 50+ yr old and thought "****...this booze lifestyle...not working out so much...'

In Soup Nazi-tone:
"NO MORE MALE MODELLING FOR YOU!"


----------



## sullimd

SonVolt said:


> Is that one of those shred videos or does Zakk just suck that bad?



He just sucks that bad. Those licks are the only thing he plays these days. Back in the first days w Ozzy his pentatonic runs were soooo clean. Very defined. I loved that sound back then. His solos were tasteful. His writing was tasteful. It was high gain but is was really clean and Marshally. Now it's just a mess. No definition or anything. And he's got into the Kirk Hammet run where he has to use a wah on everything. 

The last BLS show I went to, Down played before them and they just killed the whole room. They jammed so hard, people were all over the place. Phil put on a great show. The whole band was into is 110%. 

BLS comes on and people were just standing there. Zakk played with his back to the crowd a lot (granted his tone was superb). No real showmanship. He acted like he didnt want to be there. He's a legend for many reasons so I still respect him. But he's nowhere near the musician he used to be.


----------



## Swede

sullimd said:


> He just sucks that bad. Those licks are the only thing he plays these days. Back in the first days w Ozzy his pentatonic runs were soooo clean. Very defined. I loved that sound back then. It was high gain but is was really clean and Marshally. Now it's just a mess. No definition or anything. And he's got into the Kirk Hammet run where he has to use a wah on everything.
> 
> The last BLS show I went to, granted the tone was superb live, but Down played before them and they just killed the whole room. They jammed so hard, people were all over the place. BLS comes on and people were just standing there. Zakk played with his back to the crowd a lot. No real showmanship. He's a legend for many reasons so I still respect him. But he's nowhere near the musician he used to be.



Yeah I saw him at the Experiencing Hendrix tour last............He certainly did not fit in musically. but the audience liked him though. He is very much a household name even for regular people it seems.


----------



## SonVolt

Swede said:


> He is very much a household name even for regular people it seems.





I asked my granny who Zakk Wylde was - she said







She didn't even answer the question.


----------



## sullimd

Swede said:


> Yeah I saw him at the Experiencing Hendrix tour last............He certainly did not fit in musically. but the audience liked him though. He is very much a household name even for regular people it seems.



Yeah thats what I mean. He used to be able to adapt and play different styles. He could play Allmans, Ozzy, Hendrix, etc. Now, no matter what mood or type of music, he just goes off on his wah runs. Fast as he can.

I love that Joe Bonamassa/Zakk video where Zakk plays the first solo and is all over the place, plays a million notes. Joe comes on with his solo and plays like 50 notes and just kills him. Every comment on the whole video was like...Umm, what is Zakk doing?


----------



## jack daniels

sullimd said:


> I hate all the "non" classic shaped guitars. Like any BC Rich guitar is immediately out of the question for me.
> 
> Having a guitar that if you accidentally fell on it a certain way, it could potentially end your life by impalement, is not a good idea.



Speaking of which, the hardware on some choppers would do the same if you ever got into an accident lol. I had one myself (Big Dog K-9) that I had to sell, and I noticed that some other riders had those chrome plated pig sticker parts like handgrips f.e. on their choppers.


----------



## jack daniels

sullimd said:


> He looks like he's having second thoughts in that video. LOL



Yep, he's just not feeling the love, but maybe some other 15 year old will. lol


----------



## SonVolt

Zakk's solo is ghastly

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCP5t1N1D6s[/ame]


----------



## Speeddemon

SonVolt said:


> Zakk's solo is ghastly
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCP5t1N1D6s


OMFG....in his first solo he's playing like...in a whole different tonality...that doesn't match the song. 


... at all!


----------



## sullimd

SonVolt said:


> Zakk's solo is ghastly
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCP5t1N1D6s



Yep, there it is! Thats the one I was talking about. Joe absolutely kills him.

And yes, he's not even in key on most of the solo.


----------



## stalefish

Do good guitar players hate it when they lob solos back and forth with someone that sucks? Or do they just think "well this guy is famous too" and just roll with it because they are in a fraternity of famous, like other celebs?


----------



## SonVolt

Good question. When Joe switches up the pace to that slow melodic bit and then passes it back to Zakk, Zakk just keeps on shredding out of key with the same run he opened with. I'm sure Joe's thinking "who the fuck is this savage?"


----------



## V-Type

Zakk has a few stinkers like that on youtube.
When he was a guest artist on Late night, the band played blues rock and Zakk threw in plenty of out of tune/context rapid fire,oversaturated mudd wank.
Embarrassing considering he was quite versatile 20 years earlier.
I mean he really has no touch for anything but over the top Zakk style high gains and a ridiculously soaking wet effects chain.
What a mess sadly.


----------



## stalefish

sullimd said:


> Yep, there it is! Thats the one I was talking about. Joe absolutely kills him.
> 
> And yes, he's not even in key on most of the solo.



What really caught my attention was that Zakk's tone just vanishes most of the time. Maybe they had Joe up more because he's the main attraction, but Zakk's scooped mush was just a mess most of the time.


----------



## dreyn77

They said the same thing about picasso and george lucus. 

You're just behaving like the OLD FOAGGIES of the past. AN OLD womans club. 

"Oh LOOK so and so's trying to do something we can't! Let's bark an squeel and carry on! as if we'll get noticed." 

You didn't jump up and down at the $9,999 price tag of the GIBSON, did yah? NO you didn't. 

Any price over $2000 for a guitar is just daylight robbery. 
Personally I'd rather get robbed by zakk than some guy biddlin has a electronic photo of.  

If it wasn't for the eastern part of the globe sticking their hands up and saying "HEY! we play guitars too! you know." 
We'd still be getting all our money stolen for guitars that don't fit us, just cause some cheeseD wants to take us for all he can. 

Epiphone's LONG gone! I don't know what that brand name is still doing in the world of new product. 

The poker game is just begun and there's lots of players in the game now. not just some smucks either.  Gibson better start getting out the check book again, and hand some of that money back to the community like they should have already done so. 

I might go off and give VH some money now, keep his stake in the game too.


----------



## stalefish

So dumb.


----------



## dreyn77

It's a business guys! vai tells everyone you must play what you can do and do it over and over...

You guys are looking for DIFFERENT stuff ALL the time. 
that's not possible, you want the impossible! it's NEVER going to happen!

you want him to play differently, like it's NOT him. 
yet you don't want different guitars. 
But the guitars you know, you didn't know when you were born. 

you people are out of touch with the planet and Yourselves, where you came from and you have NO idea what the future IS.


----------



## dreyn77

Your brain is seeing something different and you fire off a voltage and the words fly outof your mouth, so we can conclude you haven't made a thought yet. 

Means, you're wrong!


----------



## stalefish

dreyn77 said:


> Your brain is seeing something different and you fire off a voltage and the words fly outof your mouth, so we can conclude you haven't made a thought yet.


 The irony of this post is thick with irony.



> Means, you're wrong!



Not me. I don't want anything from or to do with Zakk Wylde. Never have. Never will. I don't get his popularity.


----------



## jack daniels

I have only one artist series product and it's my Gretsch 6120 guitar, not because I'm especially enamored with Brian Setzer as he is a good rockabilly artist BUT when the guitar was initially advertised, it was stated that Brian's favorite (50's or 60's) Gretsch 6120 had been exposed under an MRI to reveal better and more stout bracing than its current Gretsch counterparts. I also have a friend that had an old Gretsch guitar he traded for a Gibson Trini Lopez guitar because he didn't like the old Filtertron pickups and my Gretsch has the stock TV Jones Filtertron's which are night and day difference from the old originals although special in their own right as a humbucker designed pickup.


----------



## stalefish

jack daniels said:


> I have only one artist series product and it's my Gretsch 6120 guitar, not because I'm especially enamored with Brian Setzer as he is a good rockabilly artist BUT when the guitar was initially advertised, it was stated that Brian's favorite (50's or 60's) Gretsch 6120 had been exposed under an MRI to reveal better and more stout bracing than its current Gretsch counterparts. I also have a friend that had an old Gretsch guitar he traded for a Gibson Trini Lopez guitar because he didn't like the old Filtertron pickups and my Gretsch has the stock TV Jones Filtertron's which are night and day difference from the old originals although special in their own right as a humbucker designed pickup.



I have an Angus Young sig SG because I love SGs and I'm not going to lie, the lightning bolt inlays make me a little giddy. The neck is very small, but it's not bad for me. I like it. I think it's a great guitar and the build on it is excellent.


----------



## jack daniels

stalefish said:


> I have an Angus Young sig SG because I love SGs and I'm not going to lie, the lightning bolt inlays make me a little giddy. The neck is very small, but it's not bad for me. I like it. I think it's a great guitar and the build on it is excellent.



Small necks are just fine so long as you don't have large hands like myself which is partly the reason I don't care for the 1-5/8” string nut width or 7.25" radius of some Fender necks. 

You need to get a Schaffer replica if you don't already have one, and start brushing up on those Angus licks.  AND, your duckwalking skills which brings to mind that Angus is a big Chuck Berry fan, he just like's to play those licks with finesse and volume teehee.


----------



## stalefish

jack daniels said:


> Small necks are just fine so long as you don't have large hands like myself which is partly the reason I don't care for the 1-5/8” string nut width or 7.25" radius of some Fender necks.
> 
> You need to get a Schaffer replica if you don't already have one, and start brushing up on those Angus licks.



Ha, while I do love AC/DC, I'm not really a fanboy. I didn't get the guitar for that. I genuinely like it for what it is. That it's an Angus model is just a happy coincidence. I'm not that good a player anyway.


----------



## Ghostman

People who own "Signature" Guitars are wankers....


----------



## jack daniels

Ghostman said:


> People who own "Signature" Guitars are wankers....



Oh, so how many do you own lol


----------



## Jaymz E

I lost faith in Zakk when he raped Crazy Train and other tunes with all those pinch harmonics every other note.


----------



## jack daniels

I just wish he'd go "pinch a loaf" somewhere far away from my ears and nose, and for a very very long time lol.


----------



## dreyn77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPByPh_y1yE

there you go that's what the man thinks.  know what I'm saying?


----------



## dreyn77

It seems like somebody from here was asking the questions of zakk. Those questions seem like typical marshall forum thinking  

And the answers are appropriate too LOL!


----------



## dreyn77

Thanks for posting the crossroads clip. Zakks solo is extremely brutal  
I thougherly enjoy ripping blasphemous notes like them.


----------



## Jezclayton

jack daniels said:


> I have only one artist series product and it's my Gretsch 6120 guitar, not because I'm especially enamored with Brian Setzer as he is a good rockabilly artist.....



Way out of line. Setzer is rockabilly.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Ghostman said:


> People who own "Signature" Guitars are wankers....



do Les Pauls & Jackson Randy Rhoads models count?


----------



## chiliphil1

Well, this would certainly explain why no one has Epi ZW Les Pauls in stock anymore.. I hadn't heard about this until just now. I will say I am a big ZW fan, sometimes his solos are off key and don't match with what he is playing, but his talent is impressive, I mean not many guys can rip through a neck like he can. The solos and other guitar work he does with BLS is excellent IMHO, YMMV


----------



## rdamaral

I agree, I'm a huge Zakk fan. Does he go off the deep end sometimes? Sure he does, but that's his goofy personality. If you actually dug into his work, you would hear some great stuff. And not just the old stuff, he some very melodic stuff on the newest album. 

But in the whole scheme of things, you are talking about him and making him more famous, even if you don't care for his style. Me, I like what he is all about. 

I think he needs to work on the quality of the guitars, but I think he is marketing the low side of the market. He knows nobody is going to buy a $3,000 ZW model. They didn't sell for Gibson either. He knows his fan base and their budget, so why not cater to them? 

I'm hoping the amps are kickass. I'd like to grab one just to have it.


----------



## EndGame00

I liked Zakk's playing when he was still with Ozzy... I am not a BLS fan.....


----------



## Swede

Having recently seen Joe Bonamassa up close and personal and seeing what he is capable of, he truly must be thinking WTF


----------



## stalefish

It seems like maybe Zakk is a victim of his own brand. He's pigeonholed himself. He can't be anything but a big dumb trailer park lumbering oaf with vests and spikes and boots that plays over-gained metal slop. That's what's expected of him now. His only appeal is to his small slice of the public and he must maintain that at all costs. Cleaning up and branching out would be career suicide. I kind of feel bad for him in that regard only. I'm not fan and I'm not saying this to bash him, because I do remember a time when he was better than this.


----------



## SonVolt

Literally Zakk Wylde


----------



## vinceB

rdamaral said:


> I agree, I'm a huge Zakk fan. Does he go off the deep end sometimes? Sure he does, but that's his goofy personality. If you actually dug into his work, you would hear some great stuff. And not just the old stuff, he some very melodic stuff on the newest album.
> 
> But in the whole scheme of things, you are talking about him and making him more famous, even if you don't care for his style. Me, I like what he is all about.
> 
> I think he needs to work on the quality of the guitars, but I think he is marketing the low side of the market. He knows nobody is going to buy a $3,000 ZW model. They didn't sell for Gibson either. He knows his fan base and their budget, so why not cater to them?
> 
> I'm hoping the amps are kickass. I'd like to grab one just to have it.


This nails it.
I've seen BLS 3 times and the first time was kind of lame and I'll admit I'm also not a fan of the live show solo as it is pretty stale most nights. That being said he lives breathes and literally bleeds Black Label Society. It's not a stage look it's him all the time. A lot of folks commenting here that aren't fans that want to pick him apart by cherry-picking shitty videos on youtube simply don't get it. He is still capable of doing everything he has ever done and more. He's also a kick ass guitar teacher with a great philosophy on learning guitar. Hate all you want but he got to be Ozzy's guitar player at 20 years old that is and always will be his legacy.


----------



## Speeddemon

vinceB said:


> This nails it.
> I've seen BLS 3 times and the first time was kind of lame and I'll admit I'm also not a fan of the live show solo as it is pretty stale most nights. That being said he lives breathes and literally bleeds Black Label Society. It's not a stage look it's him all the time. A lot of folks commenting here that aren't fans that want to pick him apart by cherry-picking shitty videos on youtube simply don't get it. He is still capable of doing everything he has ever done and more. He's also a kick ass guitar teacher with a great philosophy on learning guitar. Hate all you want but he got to be Ozzy's guitar player at 20 years old that is and always will be his legacy.


I'm sorry, but sometimes you have to be fair to yourself and when your hero is becoming a clichéd version of his former shadow, you should be able to say so.

I'm a huge Randy Rhoads fan, but I don't idolize his tone for one bit. Talk about a nasty, middy mess.

Did Jeffrey, eh, I mean "Zakk" do some cool stuff in the past, with a signature sound, style and look? Sure (aside from borrowing the flared pants from Jimmy Page and the cream LP Custom from Randy  )

But if he's PROMOTING his BRAND NEW line of OWN gear, better frickin' ACT ENTHOUSIASTIC instead of a bored zombie, gnawing on too-fast-pentatonics. But maybe his 'schtick' is being the whole 'I don't give a damn' rockstar. Fine. But I ain't buying your amps then.


----------



## Cold Warrior

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Christ, Zakk and Dave Mustaine are pretty much the same.
> 
> Once they quit their addictions, they became ****ing insane.



And unfortunately not insane as in brilliant, but insane as in lame.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Speeddemon said:


> I'm a huge Randy Rhoads fan, but I don't idolize his tone for one bit. Talk about a nasty, middy mess.


which tone? Whatever you've heard of Randy is layers of tone(s), many tones, especially w/ Max Norman. Many people say they like the "Tribute" live album's sound, which is the basis for his tone. Max & Randy used all kinds of filters & the wah to get a lot of tones, since there was so much multi-tracking going on. Maybe you don't like some of the choices?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If any Ozzy guitarist deserves praise for their tone, it's Zakk Wylde.

Late-'80s Zakk that is.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYamzrhItBI[/ame]

That opening open chord.


----------



## Cold Warrior

stalefish said:


> It seems like maybe Zakk is a victim of his own brand. He's pigeonholed himself. He can't be anything but a big dumb trailer park lumbering oaf with vests and spikes and boots that plays over-gained metal slop. That's what's expected of him now. His only appeal is to his small slice of the public and he must maintain that at all costs. Cleaning up and branching out would be career suicide. I kind of feel bad for him in that regard only. I'm not fan and I'm not saying this to bash him, because I do remember a time when he was better than this.



I greatly admire the things he did earlier in his career. To be a 19 year old and recruited by Ozzy as the full time replacement for Jake E. Lee is no small feat! He was less repetitive and less cliched in the early days (he didn't always have a biker beard, etc). He was one of the few top level "shredders" of his time who rocked a Les Paul and one of VERY few wearing bell bottoms and professing a love of country music in 1988!! When I pick up my ESP Eclipse with EMGs, I feel an irresistible urge to do Zakkasque runs and wild vibrato (although I VERY rarely do pinch harmonics). He has an extremely muscular tone and soloing style. 

He has many similarities to Yngwie in that he became a parody of himself, doomed to repeat the same things over and over. I suppose excessive alcohol over 20+ years must have dulled the brain to the point that they only operate on instinct, and their instinct is to play the styles they love most, without leaving their comfort zones very often. The last umpteen BLS albums were unlistenable to me other than the ripping solos, and solos do not an album make. Just rehashed, often poorly produced sludge, although he had some brilliant moments earlier in his solo career. If someone (such as a visionary producer) could take charge of guys like Zakk and Yngwie and force them to edit themselves and focus, they could do amazing things as they both still have chops for miles and creative flourishes here and there. 

At the end of the day, none of us will ever have musical accomplishments that can be compared to these guys, even if they have been stuck in ruts for years. It's easy to armchair quaterback everything on the intrawebs. So....errr.....I wish him luck!


----------



## scat7s

Dogs of Doom said:


> which tone? Whatever you've heard of Randy is layers of tone(s), many tones, especially w/ Max Norman. Many people say they like the "Tribute" live album's sound, which is the basis for his tone. Max & Randy used all kinds of filters & the wah to get a lot of tones, since there was so much multi-tracking going on. Maybe you don't like some of the choices?



its all pretty awful imo. at the time, it was a different story...it was unique and powerful...and it was sort of necessary (imo) to achieve the harmonic overtones he clearly desired and needed to do what he did. it went hand in hand with his style. if you listen to quiot riot stuff, (post randy/carlos era) the guitar tone is very close to randy's tone...clearly the same/similar recording/micing techniques. so I think ultimately it was more his thing than normans.

however...it just doesn't stand up to the yrs unfortunately.


----------



## blues_n_cues

scat7s said:


> its all pretty awful imo. at the time, it was a different story...it was unique and powerful...and it was sort of necessary (imo) to achieve the harmonic overtones he clearly desired and needed to do what he did. it went hand in hand with his style. if you listen to quiot riot stuff, (post randy/carlos era) the guitar tone is very close to randy's tone...clearly the same/similar recording/micing techniques. so I think ultimately it was more his thing than normans.
> 
> however...it just doesn't stand up to the yrs unfortunately.



kinda funny,I remember saying that about Jimi & Jimmy Page's tones back in the early '81 when I got my first JCM 800. if they had just had that modern (at the time) roar...

I kind of liken it to today when so many have never heard music on vinyl & some of the younger crowd may not have even heard a CD or a WAV version of music,only mp3 through earbuds or (gasp) on a cell phone.


----------



## Msharky67

I wonder if Marshall is behind this new Zack Wylde series! That micro stack looks God awful close to the Marshall. Even the panel ,buttons and power switch are the same. Seems too good for him to jump ship like that being so loyal to Marshall for so long. I could be wrong. I could see Marshall pulling this out of there buts as something new this year disappointing us once a again. Maybe the Silver Jubilee is there only real Marshall this year to come out!


----------



## sullimd

Speeddemon said:


> I'm sorry, but sometimes you have to be fair to yourself and when your hero is becoming a clichéd version of his former shadow, you should be able to say so.
> 
> 
> 
> Did Jeffrey, eh, I mean "Zakk" do some cool stuff in the past, with a signature sound, style and look? Sure (aside from borrowing the flared pants from Jimmy Page and the cream LP Custom from Randy  )
> 
> But if he's PROMOTING his BRAND NEW line of OWN gear, better frickin' ACT ENTHOUSIASTIC instead of a bored zombie, gnawing on too-fast-pentatonics. But maybe his 'schtick' is being the whole 'I don't give a damn' rockstar. Fine. But I ain't buying your amps then.



Jeffrey... LOL! Classic. 

Remember earlier when I was talking about how BLS fans buy into the "Bleed Black Label" lifestyle and do what he says?? ....yeaaahhh. Couple more examples chimed in.


----------



## S9X

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If any Ozzy guitarist deserves praise for their tone, it's Zakk Wylde.
> 
> Late-'80s Zakk that is.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYamzrhItBI
> 
> That opening open chord.



uhm... no.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvS7tRwPv54


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

S9X said:


> uhm... no.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvS7tRwPv54



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrjwaqZfjIY[/ame]


----------



## vinceB

Haters jealous because he has made a successful career out of self indulgent noodling. It's a fun scene and a good time get over yourselves.


----------



## stalefish

vinceB said:


> Haters jealous because he has made a successful career out of self indulgent noodling. It's a fun scene and a good time get over yourselves.



Why does it always come to this? Haters, jealousy, what are you like 12 years old? If you read the thread, even his supporters are kind of "whatever" about this. Get over YOURself.


----------



## vinceB

I never claimed to like the stuff I was simply offended by the asinine assumptions about the fans. Because you guys don't like him or his new gear or whatever you squawk like a bunch of gossiping women then accuse someone of behaving like a 12 year old? Hen shit I say.


----------



## sullimd

He must be a member of the Illinois Chapter. Leave him alone fish.


----------



## Username2

Zakk and Marshall still have a great relationship, nothing is sour. It's business. Zakk knows how to market himself and is getting investment advice. 

For Marshall, say goodbye to the days of all these Artists Amps. For Zakk, well...good luck because the market is flooded with amps and guitars. Zakk is successful because he works his ass off, he tours non stop, and he puts in a couple hours a day practicing, and he is very available to his fanbase. 

Zakks business model is good affordable gear. Some will like it others won't. There was a colaboration for another limited Zakk amp with Marshall. Just didn't work out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

vinceB said:


> I never claimed to like the stuff I was simply offended by the asinine assumptions about the fans. Because you guys don't like him or his new gear or whatever you squawk like a bunch of gossiping women then accuse someone of behaving like a 12 year old? Hen shit I say.



But...

The guitars ARE ugly as ****.  They're prototypes, but seriously, look at this shit.

But nah, you can just use a blanket criticism to just say we're all jealous, instead of thinking stuff like this...






Is just... why?


----------



## Murmel

stalefish said:


> Nothing against Mastodon, but how many of those sig guitars are actually going to sell? I've always thought there are too many sig guitars. Joan Jett, Billy Joe Armstrong, Avril Lavigne, Chad Kroeger, Tom DeLong, Synyster Gates, are these people really worthy of sig guitars?



I don't know about the LP model, but the "golden axe" explorer sold extremly well. I spoke with the guys at Thomann (Europes largest Retailer) and they told me that all Kellihers were sold out before the had put them on the Website.
I guess thats the reason why they gave him a second sig so fast.

From your list probably Chad Krueger was the worst choice. Nickleback are what Kiss were over here back in the early 80s, a complete joke. Nobody admits that they like Nicklback, but someone buys all the records. Maybe Chad is cool 20 years from now (like Ace seems to be at least over at the MLP), but today he actually devalued his sig model, and there wasn't even his name on the guitar. i got mine pretty cheap, brand new, so I diceded to live with the Nickleback Stigma.


----------



## stalefish

vinceB said:


> I never claimed to like the stuff I was simply offended by the asinine assumptions about the fans. Because you guys don't like him or his new gear or whatever you squawk like a bunch of gossiping women then accuse someone of behaving like a 12 year old? Hen shit I say.



You have no dog in the fight, but you get offended anyway? At least a Zakk fan would have reason to get defensive. So yes, I would say you're behaving like a 12 year old. Let me clarify - 12 year old girl.


----------



## stalefish

Murmel said:


> I don't know about the LP model, but the "golden axe" explorer sold extremly well. I spoke with the guys at Thomann (Europes largest Retailer) and they told me that all Kellihers were sold out before the had put them on the Website.
> I guess thats the reason why they gave him a second sig so fast.
> 
> From your list probably Chad Krueger was the worst choice. Nickleback are what Kiss were over here back in the early 80s, a complete joke. Nobody admits that they like Nicklback, but someone buys all the records. Maybe Chad is cool 20 years from now (like Ace seems to be at least over at the MLP), but today he actually devalued his sig model, and there wasn't even his name on the guitar. i got mine pretty cheap, brand new, so I diceded to live with the Nickleback Stigma.



What's funny is that it's true Nickelback is a joke, and Chad Kroeger is a terrible choice for a sig guitar, but his LP is actually really nice IMO.


----------



## sullimd

Whatever, he married Avril Lavigne.


----------



## stalefish

sullimd said:


> Whatever, he married Avril Lavigne.



I'm not exactly sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing. It could go either way.


----------



## Ghostman

stalefish said:


> Why does it always come to this? Haters....





vinceB said:


> ....you squawk like a bunch of gossiping women then accuse someone of behaving like a 12 year old? ....





stalefish said:


> You have no dog in the fight, ..... Let me clarify - 12 year old girl.


----------



## Ghostman

stalefish said:


> I'm not exactly sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing. It could _*go either way*_.



I hear she does, so it has to be a good thing.


----------



## stalefish

Ghostman said:


> I hear she does, so it has to be a good thing.



I wouldn't kick her out of bed unless she wanted to **** on the floor.


----------



## CaptainZero

I wonder if the amps will have cup holders.


----------



## Lo-Tek




----------



## stalefish

CaptainZero said:


> I wonder if the amps will have cup holders.



Or maybe some hooks so you can neatly hang your vests and chain wallets.


----------



## Ghostman

CaptainZero said:


> I wonder if the amps will have cup holders.



LMAO!!!


----------



## Grenade

CaptainZero said:


> I wonder if the amps will have cup holders.


 I so wanted to say this pages ago. This is almost like a new Mexican game show "Angry Bag of Douches" and here's your host Antonio Bandanas.


----------



## EndGame00

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNwcBS5B3wI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNwcBS5B3wI[/ame]

Zakk's new guitars and amp line....


----------



## SirArcsAlot

stalefish said:


> What's funny is that it's true Nickelback is a joke, and Chad Kroeger is a terrible choice for a sig guitar, but his LP is actually really nice IMO.




Half your posts seem to be dissing other artists. I personally don't like Nickelback, but I don't go around forums telling other people that, or my negative opinions on artists I don't like.

I also don't see you posting your chops to back up anything you dish out either


----------



## stalefish

SirArcsAlot said:


> Half your posts seem to be dissing other artists. I personally don't like Nickelback, but I don't go around forums telling other people that, or my negative opinions on artists I don't like.
> 
> I also don't see you posting your chops to back up anything you dish out either



I said his LP was nice, and it is. I think it's a great guitar. Chill out brother, it's just Nickelback.


----------



## SirArcsAlot

Sounds like you're the one who needs to chill out, I see you dissing Zakk in at least three threads.


----------



## stalefish

SirArcsAlot said:


> Sounds like you're the one who needs to chill out, I see you dissing Zakk in at least three threads.



It's just so easy! He's like a cartoon character. 

But I'll stop if it bothers you. I'm just being silly. You can make fun of me if it will make you feel better.


----------



## blues_n_cues

EndGame00 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNwcBS5B3wI
> 
> Zakk's new guitars and amp line....



you would think that after almost 30 years @ the top of the music business he would have figured out how to do a decent YouTube video,or does he just pick *that damn hard...*.


----------



## solarburn

The volume on the amp is way down. Obvious from all the string pick noise. So that's not going to give a worthwhile sample of what it can do. Need to open the power section up with the preamp. It sounds like preamp saturation only too.


----------



## Hogie34

blues_n_cues said:


> you would think that after almost 30 years @ the top of the music business he would have figured out how to do a decent YouTube video,or does he just pick *that damn hard...*.



Right!! I was thinking the same thing. Then I noticed that all the videos posted up by the various media sources are all in the same room and from different angles, saying the same thing. Seems like he had his showing and everyone from the media showed up with their iPhones instead of proper recording devices. Kinda sad since first impressions are everything . 

Not that I know marketing, but I would have put together a proper promo video and handed it out at the unveiling. 

Considering a majority of the gear out there these days is made in South Korea, Vietnam and China, his stuff will probably sell just fine for the first couple years. We'll see in the long run when warranty claims start rolling in and how they're handled.


----------



## Valvelust

jack daniels said:


> Lets see how many other musicians we can remember that have started their own brand of musical equipment, anyone?



I believe one of the most successful, one of the best guitarists and not really that popular among the majority of guitarists is Steve Vai's JEMS and UV's along with the Legacy amps.


----------



## Speeddemon

Valvelust said:


> I believe one of the most successful, one of the best guitarists and not really that popular among the majority of guitarists is Steve Vai's JEMS and UV's along with the Legacy amps.


Vai has signature GEAR by OTHER brands, not his own brand.


----------



## Valvelust

Speeddemon said:


> Vai has signature GEAR by OTHER brands, not his own brand.



oops...Yes, I do stand corrected!


----------



## alhayesmusic

Jack,
As a former manufacturers rep for GnL, PRS, Fernandes, Dean, etc, I'm curious where you get your info? We had tons of endorsement deals. Some were cost plus shipping, some were free, some we paid for. The return on investment, if endorsements are done right, pay off WAY better than advertising dollars. Not to mention the tax deduction, which is how some manufacturers calculate their endorsement money. Want to do your due diligence? Call me. I sold 15 million a year for over a hundred manufacturers. I call BS on your source.


----------



## jack daniels

alhayesmusic said:


> Jack,
> As a former manufacturers rep for GnL, PRS, Fernandes, Dean, etc, I'm curious where you get your info? We had tons of endorsement deals. Some were cost plus shipping, some were free, some we paid for. The return on investment, if endorsements are done right, pay off WAY better than advertising dollars. Not to mention the tax deduction, which is how some manufacturers calculate their endorsement money. Want to do your due diligence? Call me. I sold 15 million a year for over a hundred manufacturers. I call BS on your source.



Let's be perfectly clear here. So you've read ALL my comments and not taken anything out of context? The economy is extremely bad for musicians even top billed artists and you would have us all believe that musical equipment companies are just giving away free endorsement packages left and right? You're in dire need of Economics 101. You're also telling us that you represent and speak for the entire musical equipment industry because of your association with (whomever) correct? You sincerely need to do YOUR due diligence because you're out of touch with reality. I wouldn't have a Dean, Fernandes, GNL, or budget PRS if you gave me one so, that dog won't hunt. I call BS on your expansive view that all manufacturers in the musical instrument industry just "give it up" to everyone for endorsement purposes. 

Companies (of every type) are pulling in their horns due to the economy and you would have everyone here believe that musical endorsement freebies are just there for the taking. I call your claim BS to the nth degree.


----------



## zash

Grover Jackson!


----------



## jack daniels

I just tried to open the following link about Henry Juszkiewicz purchase of the Capitol Records Bldg. in Los Angeles. I believe this was the article where it was implied that Henry intends not to build or sell Gibson guitars from the old Capitol Records Bldg. and the doing away of Gibson's Artist Relations department. However, I KNOW that I've read these articles incredulous as the claims may sound and guess what happened when I tried to find the links and research the subject?

Either my computer locked up, froze up on the page, closed the page completely or highly questionable internet actions occurred. 

Here's the link page

www.billboard.com/.../corner-office-henry-juszkiewicz-chairmanceo-of- gibson-brands-on-surviving‎

There's not only a "war on our minds" but a war on anyone who goes against a certain person's agenda. I can't believe this country has come to the point of "censorship" of this kind/degree. 

http://www.akdart.com/gg.html


----------



## alhayesmusic

Jack, not taking anything out of context. Gibson is one company. Industry wide, artist relations are doing well. And no, they don't just give them away. The contract is much more involved than that. Just read all the interviews with the Winery Dogs where RK mentions his Fly Rig, where Paul Stanley talks about returning to Ibanez, or how Joe Walsh will do ads for EVERY company that's asks him to. At least 3 of the Artist relations departments I know are expanding. While I dont believe that to be industry wide, I also don't believe Gibson to be the hallmark of business practices, either. It is too easy to be myopic when looking at the microcosm that are Marshall/Gibson players. Worldwide the market is growing, even if Gibby isn't.


----------



## alhayesmusic

BTW, what are your industry/economic qualifications?


----------



## alhayesmusic

https://www.namm.org/files/ihdp-vie...B25A95B2CE27A075D3956F/2014MusicUSA_final.pdf


----------



## alhayesmusic

I like the paragraph on fretted instruments that says that even though total units sold are down by 1%, the market is up 2% due to "an increase in sales of guitars over $1000."


----------



## EndGame00

If Gibson is doing away with their Artist Relations Dept, does that mean no more Gibby Joe Bonamassa or Grace Potter sig guitars?


----------



## sullimd

alhayesmusic said:


> https://www.namm.org/files/ihdp-vie...B25A95B2CE27A075D3956F/2014MusicUSA_final.pdf



Wow... thanks for the post/link. This is a very eye opening read!! Kinda get a different take on what these manufacturers are seeing and having to adapt to. 

Would not have thought that acoustic guitars outsell electric guitars year over year.

Also, that multi-effects floor pedals sell as much revenue-wise as single effect pedals - which by the way is the same amount in revenue as ukuleles?! $60mil/year. Who's out there buying $60mil worth of ukuleles??

I also would not have thought that rack-mounted processors outsell effects pedals in revenue either.


----------



## sullimd

Wow.. in fact, acoustic guitars is the highest grossing revenue instrument segment. Period.

You wanna know the next to highest?? Wind instruments. F'ing wind instruments.

Amps sales are WAY down in the last 10 years. Like, by 50%. US amp sales in 2004 were $372mil. In 2013 it was only $189mil. This isnt Marshall, this is TOTAL amp sales in the US.

There are lots and lots more segments that are making lots more money than instrument amplifiers (ie Marshall).... kinda makes me understand Marshalls marketing a little more.


----------



## sullimd

Man...sorry for all the back to back posts...Im just reading thru that market report.

You know what segment has outsold electric guitars the past several years in revenue? Microphones. Microphones are making more money than electric guitars. Microphones are making almost 4x more money than amps. $501mil for microphones vs. $189mil for amps.


----------



## dreyn77

funny bout that microphones. but the price isn't going down.  

mass produced, and selling well but no price reduction. ? 

funny about that ukalayie stuff as well. nice under $100 item. my local milk bar has a box full of them. "hey honey, I'm off to get the paper and milk and uk". 
most of the makers are chinese, or owned by them. 

Karyoke mics. dime a dozen. 

most people only ever want 1 amp. 

the whole industry is falling to pieces. gibson is NOT 1 company. 
where do people invent these crap sayings??? 

If mister wylde sells to all the sheiks he'll stay in business for decades mate, what are you talking about? 
As long as those guys keep investing, that's enough flowing money to last anyone. 

for zakk to become timeless famous he must keep playing the same stuff over and over. 

otherwise the pryamid problem will befall his fame. (where are the people that knows what they are and how they were made?? 
after a while people were so familiar with the different object they totally forgot it. 
SO, Zakk must NOT listen to your "I'm done with zakks playing" attitude. cause YOU'RE trying to stop HIS future fame and income. 

you're irrelivant. and outdated in the internet age. 
pretty soon you're just going to be over the internet and want something different. 
you're leading us down the garden path with NO idea where we're all going. 
what's YOUR grand plan for everything????????????


----------



## chromeboy

As with anything the proof will be in the pudding. The guitars I've seen are a bit weird to me but really, if you're just throwing emg's in those guitars what makes them.any better than other guitars with emg's in them. I own two guitars with emg's one a paul and another an Ibanez arz which is paul shaped. Not much difference in sound at least not that noticable. And as far as his line of amps, heard it was going to be modeled after a jcm 800. Why would I want to buy an amp that sounds like an 800? Rather have the real thing. Can't blame the guy for wanting his own line of amps and guitars. How good they are is yet to be seen.


----------



## dreyn77

do you know the difference between a product made for mass appeal and a product with hand chosen components for the heavy metal guitarist? 

buy a stock gibson and you're going to be pulling the frets and re shaping the neck and then ripping out most of the electronics. 
basicly you're making a whole nother product. they look similar from the outside but everything is different. 

gibson's pointed that out to zakk and he realises he's got to make the product himself cause gibson doesn't want to change their style. 
Zakk is taking people away from that old 1950's style of music and sound. he's got to make the business himself. 
I'm totally supprised that people still play old 50's music out there. 
that's all those guitars actually do. 
the sound they offer is nice clean chimemey sounds. 

the zakk wylde product was maskeradeing around as a 1950's product. that sort of technique can't be sustained.


----------



## alhayesmusic

I believe the same company that makes Spear and Fernandez will be making ZW's guitars.

FSOT Fernandes Ravelle Elite Tremolo - Gibson, Marshall, Mesa, Fender


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

We found out earlier that it'll most likely be Schecter making these. 






That's a Schecter serial number stamp.


----------



## blues_n_cues

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> We found out earlier that it'll most likely be Schecter making these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a Schecter serial number stamp.



can ya imagine what Keef would do w/ that thing...
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyK0y02HvVc[/ame]


----------



## alhayesmusic

Makes sense. Schecter, Dean, Fernandes, and others are made in "separate" plants, by "different" companies. Lol.


----------



## Rowbi

Interesting about Schecter making the guitars.

Check out the following blog link (from my blog) about how I believe Marshall are making Wylde Audio's amps, just based on my own observations though - nothing confirmed officially... Looks like there is hope yet for those of us who wanted a Marshall made 2203BLS Steel Curtain... 

Rowbi Investigates – Are Marshall Releasing a 2203BLS After all? | Rowbi's Guitar Blog


----------



## Ghostman

That MG15 picture comparison is spot on. Some very compelling questions.


----------



## rockgod212

im not liking the guitars, they look like crap. I still bet in the studio he will still play the real les pauls and such, but then again zakk could string up a 2x4 nailed to a 2x8 with EMG pups and still play and sound like zakk.

now to the amps. once again in the studio I will bet it will be his real marshall's that get recorded along with his real pedal board. now live, I still bet it will be his real marshall's in a rack with the dummy amps on stage. 

now who's making the amps, im sure they will be very cost effective 2203 clones. cost effective means substandard transformers, cheap ass components, no choke to save 20.00 bucks per amp, no PTP, and cosmetically they are ugly as shit. who is he going to be marketing this shit to? not me, I will build my own 2203 clone that will knock the shit out of Zakk's shit gear.

now on to artist endorsement crap, I hate it all around, and not because I cant get what they have for free, Hendrix and all the old school players paid for their gear, just as I do, and just as it should be.


----------



## EndGame00

Wow... Someone got their panties in a bunch.


----------



## GibsonKramer

LOL! He left Gibson for that/those? What a tool.

Man, I actually like the guy's chops. I admire the body of his work. I can appreciate the cult-like following. I idolized EVH (well, OK... I didn't dress, act and buy everything he said to, or had).

But the sneak peaks I've seen so far... Circus Guitars... And this coming from a huge Flying V/Explorer, Destroyer, BC Rich Bich/Mockingbird fan.

Don't know anything about the amps, haven't really kept up, with the thread. I don't know, though... I'm just not seeing the guitar side staying active. I see fail, all over it. I don't think he can support that many numbers, with those butt-ugly niche designs.


----------



## blues_n_cues

I'm betting this thread outlives Zakk himself.


----------



## visualdistortion

Hi, I'm a big Zakk Wylde fan but actually I'm a bit disappointed of what I see:






It's just a MG15 HFX rebranded






And the Master 15 combo






It's a DSL15C






2 possibilities:

- Wylde Audio it's just a second brand of Marshall (like EVH and Fender)
- Zakk (and crew/brand members) wanted shows their brand at Namm, but didn't have all the products made (only their guitars), and customized some actual amps.


----------



## AudioWonderland

jack daniels said:


> Some years ago in a (Guitar World or Guitar Player) interview with Dickie Betts he mentioned that he couldn't get any help or assistance from Gibson with regards to his Gibson guitars. I believe this was the pre-Henry Juszkiewicz era. So, Dickie went to/with PRS, and as I'm to understand PRS's Artist Relations Dept. FU as well with Dickie. So for both Gibson/PRS, prices are up, and pre-sale service/service after the sale



Lets get real. Pre and Post sales service are what they have a dealer network for. Their unwillingness to stroke some B-lister's ego has nothing to do with pre/post sale service.


----------



## EndGame00

visualdistortion said:


> Hi, I'm a big Zakk Wylde fan but actually I'm a bit disappointed of what I see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a MG15 HFX rebranded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Master 15 combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a DSL15C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 possibilities:
> 
> - Wylde Audio it's just a second brand of Marshall (like EVH and Fender)
> - Zakk (and crew/brand members) wanted shows their brand at Namm, but didn't have all the products made (only their guitars), and customized some actual amps.



Damn... That looks awfully close...


----------



## The Ozzk

visualdistortion said:


> Hi, I'm a big Zakk Wylde fan but actually I'm a bit disappointed of what I see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a MG15 HFX rebranded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Master 15 combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a DSL15C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 possibilities:
> 
> - Wylde Audio it's just a second brand of Marshall (like EVH and Fender)
> - Zakk (and crew/brand members) wanted shows their brand at Namm, but didn't have all the products made (only their guitars), and customized some actual amps.


 Tan tan taaaannn!


----------



## blues_n_cues

EndGame00 said:


> Damn... That looks awfully close...



pretty much a blatant ripoff but I'd like to see the boards for comparison.


----------



## EndGame00

My "respek level" for Zakk just went two notches down..... So much for "building my own amp line" BS.....


----------



## V-Type

Zakk likely sees paying Marshall's Asian operations small lic. fees will net him more bucks.
So we have the MG,DSL15 but what Asian build amp is in the Big Head and 4x12?

So Zakks new amp line is existing and rebranded offerings.


----------



## blues_n_cues

V-Type said:


> So we have the MG,DSL15 but what Asian build amp is in the Big Head and 4x12?



that's pretty obvious-

"the Wylde Audio Master 100 Amp which is clearly going to be based on his signature Marshall JCM 800 2203ZW"


----------



## EndGame00

He didn't "leave" Marshall after all.... His guitars look butt-ugly.


----------



## The Ozzk

blues_n_cues said:


> that's pretty obvious-
> 
> "the Wylde Audio Master 100 Amp which is clearly going to be based on his signature Marshall JCM 800 2203ZW"



Call me crazy but I like this half stack. It's classier than the "bull's eye" graphics on the 2203ZW. IMO.

And to be honest, what's not to like? A JCM800 in the $1200-1500 rage. 

I actually think Marshall should have done it...

Or maybe... they will...


----------



## sullimd

blues_n_cues said:


> pretty much a blatant ripoff but I'd like to see the boards for comparison.



So he's definitely in cahoots with Marshall...he has to be. They are exact copies. And while we said that early on, the side by side pics prove that those are the exact same Marshall amps. So unless somehow the Asian builders own rights to products Marshall products rebranded (if thats even possible), Marshall had to sign off on this.

The 100w is clearly a JCM800 - doesn't matter if its "based on his ZW model" or not because his ZW model is just a stock 800 with 6550s.

I still don't know what to think about all this, but the cool factor keeps going down now that I see the Marshall copies. But hey, if I can get a DSL15 for like $300 then Im down.


----------



## Blacque Jacque

It's an MA with the badge upside down.


----------



## The Ozzk

If they are using the DSL platform for the combos.... what are they using for the 100W head. A future Asian JCM800 by Marshall?


----------



## Ghostman

EndGame00 said:


> He didn't "leave" Marshall after all.... His guitars look butt-ugly.



...depends on the butt.


----------



## stalefish

This is too funny.


----------



## blues_n_cues

EndGame00 said:


> He didn't "leave" Marshall after all.... His guitars look butt-ugly.



I see a resemblance.


----------



## Wylde Chylde




----------



## V-Type

The Ozzk said:


> Call me crazy but I like this half stack. It's classier than the "bull's eye" graphics on the 2203ZW. IMO.
> 
> And to be honest, what's not to like? A JCM800 in the $1200-1500 rage.
> 
> I actually think Marshall should have done it...
> 
> Or maybe... they will...



Call me Crazy but a killer used UK made Marshall 800 is easily had for $1000-$1500 so I dont think a MIC clone that cost nearly as much is anything special.


----------



## blues_n_cues

V-Type said:


> Call me Crazy but a killer used UK made Marshall 800 is easily had for $1000-$1500 so I dont think a MIC clone that cost nearly as much is anything special.



and probably won't last 3 years tops.


----------



## HAmmer

The Ozzk said:


> I like the amps



He's got a nice looking White Mini Stack in that group off out of view
anyone know where these amps and guitars are being made?


----------



## NewReligion

Wow...rough crowd lol. Who cares...good luck to you Zakk.

As for me I am a nobody that mods my Marshall's to Cameron and Friedman specs and Buy my own guitars as each are unique in quality, sound and being playable while remaining in tune.

I need no ****ing stupid thinning out treble designed OD pedal.

Again...Good Luck Zakk as EVH has some great gear going on but do not go cheap and I applaud you for not building in your everlasting chorus.

I'll see if I can dig up his guest musician spots from TMS/that metal show.

Respectfully, David. ♫


----------



## NewReligion

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ql9rZOt6oUc[/ame]


----------



## Grogshla

I would never purchase one of these guitars or amps. Zakk's playing, tone and song writing has been horrendous for the best part of the last 10 years. He will start making Pianos shortly. Disgusting!


----------



## Speeddemon

In the vein of high-gain chorus-drenched tones, you know whose tone hasn't changed in 30 years? Which is a feat in itself, btw!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTIWzgExzAA

I think the ladies are bummed his looks didn't fair as consistent as his tone


----------



## solarburn

^^^WTF was that.

That's a hard liv'n look right there. He's got a bit of "phuck off" syndrome too me thinks.


----------



## EndGame00

That DSL-lookalike, I am guessing will be around $700 retail once it hits the street...


----------



## Dmann

In not sure why people are complaining. The **** will sell from his name and reputation alone.

I'll be honest. I want to hear it In person.


----------



## NewReligion

Speeddemon said:


> In the vein of high-gain chorus-drenched tones, you know whose tone hasn't changed in 30 years? Which is a feat in itself, btw!
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTIWzgExzAA
> 
> I think the ladies are bummed his looks didn't fair as consistent as his tone



Too bad he got into the bottle and lost Lita. Oops 

Killer tone for sure.


----------



## chiliphil1

I wish they would hurry up with it already. I'm definately interested in playing them.


----------



## dreyn77

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LznI4-9mLbA[/ame] 
heres one for yah


----------



## dreyn77

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZg_GcJXCU8[/ame]


----------



## dreyn77

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jND3gR9oaJU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jND3gR9oaJU[/ame]

only 6000 views with this one. that's not much. looks like lots of people aren't interested in the music. no, they want the fashion and fame, pomp and spectical. 
they need to view the person so they can judge them. their favourite game.


----------



## Speeddemon

The Derailer© has struck again!


----------



## V-Type

Zakk sadly is a shell of what he once was.
The big money dropped off when Ozzy axed him and as Cool as BLS is that crowd is a fraction the $$$ draw-payout that Ozzy generates.

Zakk now must make more $$$ on his name too keep the bills paid.
Hence cheaply produced products/copies made overseas.

Zakk should have joined a established band when offered rather than do the All Zakk show.

Just my 2 cents.....


----------



## blues_n_cues

dreyn77 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LznI4-9mLbA
> heres one for yah



see,you can make sense. 
1 Billion *Likes* for you.


----------



## Swede

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qKlZELdJh8[/ame]


----------



## blues_n_cues

dreyn77 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jND3gR9oaJU
> 
> only 6000 views with this one. that's not much. looks like lots of people aren't interested in the music.



that's probably because there is no real video,the pic isn't from the On the Green gig,& I don't remember if Ozzy actually used the Carmina Burana (Carl Orff) intro in 1981..

but anyway,here's a cool rare Randy interview-

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nk9aKVF2DSs[/ame]


----------



## dreyn77

I walked away from that live show thinking about how great the sound was. what a unique sound and a great time when everyone seemed to be liking the music. 

I'd played the big marshalls all day and I had that great sound in my head then I played those vids and there was some awesome marshall sounds, blasting out across some big audiences and I got the impression of kinda being there and hearing it as it was. 

If it's not on some kinda film footage then all is lost. 
looking back at this footage today we can see that it was a tiny moment in time that was happening then. 

I've read what people said about the shows back then but to see the footage, it gives you a totally different perspective. the real perspective. 
randy's sound was WAY loud enough it seems from those clips. and it was clearly different to everyone elses of the time. 


zakk's gonna change, chris holms is gonna change too. 
as we can see from the ozzy clips, everything has gone. in just a few short years, everything they are and are doing is different to what they just did, and it never goes back to what it was. 
we're just spectators watching someone else's life changes. 

Zakk will never be the JCM800 dude anymore. that's it, it's over, gone. . . .


----------

